# Pacer's mull Rotation Options



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

http://www.indystar.com/article/200...44/1088/SPORTS04/Pacers+mull+rotation+options



> The Indiana Pacers coach wanted to use a 10-man rotation to keep fresh legs on the court while playing at a fast pace.
> The pace won't change, but Mike Dunleavy's setback and rookie Tyler Hansbrough's ongoing shin problem likely will shrink the rotation.
> "We still have the ability to go 10 deep, but I don't know if we are there yet," O'Brien said. "If we were opening the season tonight, I don't know if I would go with a 10-man rotation."


I am curious to see how Hansborough traslates into the NBA, he seemed like a man amongst boys in college.. i want to see if that toughness carries over.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Assuming Benson, Nichols, and Roberts are cut, our rotation should look something like this while Hansbrough and Mike Dunleavy are out:

C- Hibbert (28)/Foster (16)/Solomon Jones (4)
PF- Murphy (33)/McRoberts (8)/Granger (4)/Jones (3)
SF - Granger (34)/Rush (14)
SG - Dahntay Jones (28)/Rush (12)/Head (8)
PG - Ford (33)/Watson (12)/Diener (3)

That's 12 guys with Price not seeing any time at all. However, Jones, Head, McRoberts, and Diener can hardly be considered rotation players. One of McRoberts or Jones, depending on who plays better, will see Hansbrough's minutes until he returns. I doubt we see much of Granger at the 4 and Murphy at the 5 this year with the frontcourt depth we now have.

When those Dunleavy and Hansbrough return, however, our rotation is going to be a bit more messy. McRoberts and Jones are hardly going to play at all, and I'll be very interested to see how we shuffle Granger, Dunleavy, Rush, and Jones around. Will Dunleavy start at SG then fill in for Granger at the 3 while Rush or Jones comes in at the 2?


----------

